# Spraying Prairie Hay Pasture



## Bullbaron (Sep 19, 2009)

What's your advice (secrets) on spraying for weeds in prairie hay pastures. Is it best to shred it down in fall and spray in spring and do that for about 3 years or is there some other formula that works better. Looking for you experts to help me out here.

Thanks,


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

What kind of weeds? Annuals? Bi-annuals?


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

If you have annuals or bi-annuals I would use something like Firestorm. Basically it is paraquat dichloride. It kills the tops of the plants, not the roots. All plants. Grass will get set back but will come back. After a couple of years the weeds won't because they won't reseed their selves.


----------



## okhillbilly (Jun 18, 2009)

I spray 24-d every year if the weather permits it in the spring around May 1st right after adding nitrogen fertilizer. And I allow at least 30 days per label before harvest for hay. If thier is brushier weeds such as (lespadeza) I add Remedy at the recomended rate. After 3-4 years the fields are a lot cleaner. And it doesn't hurt to skip it if the rain won't let you get it sprayed.


----------



## Barry Bowen (Nov 16, 2009)

Check out using Forefront or Milestone, the active ingredient is the the same, just the Forefront has the 2,4-D mixed in already. It was designed for permanent pastures and hay fields, and is hell on thistle and broadleafs. I have had great results with it in my grass hay fields here in the Mid Atlantic. Main draw back it that the active ingredient will pass right through your animals, and depending on where the manure goes,it can cause a problem. Fields the herbicide is used on will not grow legumes for 3 years, but you can replant grasses in the field in 90 days. Other draw back is that is does not do anything for weed grasses.


----------

